# How much coffee do you put in your double basket (non-pressurised)



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi, I have a non-pressurised double basket and really having a hard time getting the dose right. I am pretty confident with the grind setting. Following videos online I noticed people fill the basket to the top, level off and tamp down. With my coffee this can be done with about 17g. However, I have constant issues with channelling and even when extract properly, is quite bitter. I have found that only using 14g seems to get the most consistent extraction.

Have you had similar issues dosing to the top of the basket with the gaggia? or do you use less. Many thanks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Channeling can be caused by several factors - too much dose, uneven grind, uneven tamp. What grinder and bean are you using?

Would be a good idea to get a naked portafilter, if you haven't got one, so you can watch the extraction and see where the problem is.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

14-16g. Filling to the top is going by volume which is unreliable


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks, I have been using Monmouth blend (about to change) and grinder is a porlex hand grinder. Not perfect I know.


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

@jeebsy - Thanks. That is good to know. 16g seems too much with my bean and current grind setting - but 14.5-15 is quite decent.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeeguyinlondon said:


> Thanks, I have been using Monmouth blend (about to change) and grinder is a porlex hand grinder. Not perfect I know.


You're going to struggle to achieve a consistent espresso grind with a Porlex - hence the channeling.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

If your distribution is good then the channeling you experience when you 'fill and level' may be because your puck is prevented from expanding properly by the shower screen because your PF is too full.

You can get IMS or VST baskets that are optimised for different doses (eg 7/15/18/20/22g with 1g leeway either side). Right now I'm using 15g-16g of coffee in an 18g basket because my latest machine appears to have a deeper shower screen which interferes with puck expansion (I surmise).

Weighing doses and resulting drinks is definitely the way to proceed.


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

UyU JH high buy GB ç. X


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Obnic 15 >18 VST ? Is this with just the current coffee or over a few different roast ones?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Obnic 15 >18 VST ? Is this with just the current coffee or over a few different roast ones?


Been restricting myself to Jampit Hit for the last 2kg of coffee. Only recently been using the 18g but up at 16g dose now.

I was noticing deep imprints of the shower screen at 15g in a 15g basket and was not enjoying shots. Bit of headroom seems to have relaxed things. This plus more rested beans and we're in the zone today.

Been socialising the idea of spending £500 on a refractometer this morning too - 'what's so bad about this coffee' was the somewhat tart reply


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Was wondering if its down to coarse grind darker coffee or just generally a lower shower screen.

Answer is "let my buy a refractometer and I'll tell you ....







)


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

I always fill the basket level full which equates to 18g of grinds.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I have an IMS basket into which I dose 18g, nutate and tamp. Never had in imprint from the shower head and only ever use a naked portafilter and either by luck or skill....ahem! do not have a problem with channelling and get my 28g out between the twenty and thirty second window....usually. Still can't say I get coffee without some bitterness or sourness though, but that could be down to so many other variables....temp, tamp, grind the way the wind's blowing etc etc. When I work out how to post a video I will to let the more knowledgeable on this forum give me their critique.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

roaringboy said:


> I always fill the basket level full which equates to 18g of grinds.


This is a miconception though. I have found that coffee grounds weigh much different from coffee to coffee but also as age changes from roasting date.

I have a coffee that 18g means a full basket and another one that 18g means something betweem 1/2 and 3/4 of the basket.


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

charris said:


> This is a miconception though. I have found that coffee grounds weigh much different from coffee to coffee but also as age changes from roasting date.
> 
> I have a coffee that 18g means a full basket and another one that 18g means something betweem 1/2 and 3/4 of the basket.


Never thought of that. I've weighed more than one type and it's always been approx 18g level full but there's bound to be some that are different, I guess.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm trying to master one of hasbeans decaff roasts at the moment. 18g of that is pushing right up into the shower screen and forcing the group handle to rotate!! 18g of Italian job has loads of room...


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

gingerneil said:


> I'm trying to master one of hasbeans decaff roasts at the moment. 18g of that is pushing right up into the shower screen and forcing the group handle to rotate!! 18g of Italian job has loads of room...


Exactly what I mentioned above, different mass/weight for different beans. They will also change a bit with age.


----------

